

Did Steve Jobs Coin the Term “Apps” to Make People to Think of APPle? - keener
http://www.keenerliving.com/did-steve-jobs-coin-the-term-apps-to-make-people-to-think-of-apple
I thought you might get a chuckle out of this. I'm not the best comedian ... maybe some of you can make it funnier with a spin-ft.
======
kaolinite
I appreciate that this is a joke, however it disheartens me when I hear people
associate the word "app" with only mobile software or particular software
packages, especially as I've been using the word "app" as a shortened version
of "application" to refer to software since Windows 95.

Oh and by the way, Apple attempted to claim that "app" stood for "apple" last
year when they were trying to block companies from saying "App Store". Of
course, Steve Jobs had said "Android App Store" publicly in the past so nobody
really believed them.

~~~
arn
Well, also, NeXTStep's application bundle was .app
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_bundle>

So, Apple's usage of it probably came from NeXTStep (still Steve Jobs) which
became OS X, which was also basis for iOS.

~~~
keener
sehr interessant!

------
keener
Intended to give you a chuckle. I'm not the best comedian, so if someone wants
to one-up it with a spin-off, fine with me.

------
rsanchez1
My calculator had an "APPS" button way before any iDevice hit the market, so
no.

